# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  پابلیش کردن دات Dot Net Core و پشتیبانی هاستینگ ها

## Ahmad_VB

سلام
نزدیک به دوسال هست که نسخه multiplatform دات نت ارائه شده و الان دیگه به نسخه Dot net Core 2 رسیده.
از دوستان کسی اطلاعی داره که الان هاستینگ های معروف از Dot Net Core پشتیبانی می کنند یا نه؟

من هر کدوم را که نگاه کردم تا Dotnet Framework 4.6 بیشتر ندیدم.

----------


## hakim22

البته میشه ASP.NET Core رو روی لینوکس هم منتشر کرد که میتونه تا حدی از هزینه ها کم کنه. 
ولی مشکل اینه که هم در هاست ویندوز هم در لینوکس نیاز به دسترسی های مدیریتی دارید. 
در IIS یک ماژول 2 مگابایتی هست که باید نصب بشه تا از ASP.NET Core پشتیبانی بشه. ولی هیچ هاست شناخته شده ای نیست که این تنظیمات رو انجام داده باشه.

در حال حاضر می توانید از سرور مجازی استفاده کنید.

----------


## Ahmad_VB

> البته میشه ASP.NET Core رو روی لینوکس هم منتشر کرد که میتونه تا حدی از هزینه ها کم کنه. 
> ولی مشکل اینه که هم در هاست ویندوز هم در لینوکس نیاز به دسترسی های مدیریتی دارید. 
> در IIS یک ماژول 2 مگابایتی هست که باید نصب بشه تا از ASP.NET Core پشتیبانی بشه. ولی هیچ هاست شناخته شده ای نیست که این تنظیمات رو انجام داده باشه.
> 
> در حال حاضر می توانید از سرور مجازی استفاده کنید.


اتفاقا الان من خودم هم همین حالا روی لینوکس دارم ازش استفاده می کنم. حتی SQL 2016 هم روی لینوکسه نصبه !
 ولی چون سرور خودم همچین کنترل پنل درست راستی نداره نمی تونم به مشتری های تجاری سرویس بدم.
الان چند تا پروژه آماده پابلیش دارم که میخوام یه جای مناسب آپلود کنم. که مسئولیت تمدید سالیانه به عهده خود مشتری باشه.

----------


## EnKamran

سلام دوست عزیز،اگر دیر نشده خدمتتون عرض میكنم،اكثر جاها ورژن یك رو پشتیبانب مبكنن ولی برای ورژن دو یكم سخت میكگیرن ولی اگر بهشون بگیر نصب میكنن روی سرور

----------


## Ahmad_VB

> سلام دوست عزیز،اگر دیر نشده خدمتتون عرض میكنم،اكثر جاها ورژن یك رو پشتیبانب مبكنن ولی برای ورژن دو یكم سخت میكگیرن ولی اگر بهشون بگیر نصب میكنن روی سرور




من با دو سه جا تماس گرفتم گفتند به صورت عادی پشتیبانی نمی کنیم میگن باید سرویس های سرور اختصاصی بگیری... خب اگر می خواستم این کار را بکنم که خودم سرور داشتم. می خوام هزینه بیاد پایین
یکیشون هم گفت به دلیل مصرف کردن منابع سرور انجام نمی دهیم. 

حالا اگر جای مناسبی سراغ دارید که سرویسش قابل اعتماد باشه ممنون میشم معرفی کنید.

----------


## EnKamran

سلام.
بنده هم همین مشكل رو داشتم با همه سرویس دهنده هایی كه كار میكردم تماس گرفتم ولی هیچكدوم قبول نكردن حتی یكی گفت داریم بنده هم رو حساب حرفشون تهیه كرددم بعد فهمیدم ورژن یك رو پشتیبانی میكنن و دو هنوز پشتیبانی نمیكنن دلیلش هم كنترل پنل پلسك هست كه هنوز پشتیبانی نمیكنه، منم تعجب كردم كه چه ربطی به بلسك اره تا وقتی داكیومنشن پلسك رو خوندم كه نمیگنجه توصیح بدم.
ولی خبر خوب اینكه وقتی دیدم نمیشه با یكی از سرویس دهنده ها صحبت كردم پنل نمایندگی گرفتم و اونها هم قبول كردن برای سرویس من نصب كنن كه علاوه بر ددات نت كور گیت هم اینتگریت شده و میتونم ریپازیتوری رو مستقیم از روی لوكال یا گیت هاب به هاست وصل كنم و بعد از هر پوش تو هاست آپلود بشه اوتوماتیك.
البته قصد استفاده تجاری نداشتم و فقط برای مشتری های خودم از این هاست استفادده میكنم ولی اگه دوستان نیاز دداشتن بفرمایید تا براتون اكانت تعریف كنم.
پیام خصوصی هم میتونید بدید اما اگر عجله ای باشه كارتون میتونید تماس بگیرید در خدمتمبه خاطر مشغله كاری زیاد فرصت نمیكنم به فرم سر بزنم.
09308638095 تلگرام هم هست

----------


## EnKamran

بله دقیقا، منم یه مبلغ اضافه تر دادم تا این امكانات رو نصب كنن
اگر برای یكی دوتا پروژه بخواین نمیصرفه ولی اگر برای ده به بالا پروژه بخواین خوبه میصرفه اینكار اگر خیلی بیشتر از اینها پروژه دارید و كانفیگ و مدیریت سرور روهم بلد باشید سرور جدا بگیرین به صرفه تره
تاكید میكنم كانفیگ و پشتیبانی رو بلدباشید وگرنه دردسر داره كه خودم توش موندم و نمایندگی خریدم

----------


## bomb23

سلام

پارس راد از آخرین نسخه پشتیبانی می کنه.

----------


## EnKamran

هاست با پشتیبانی از دات نت كور خواستید در خدمتم به قیمت كارخونه :))

----------


## amirdev

سلام چه ماژولی باید روی iis نصب کنیم که از دات نت کور پشتیبانی کنه

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

ASP.NET Core Hosting Bundle ورژن مورد نظر رو دانلود و نصب کنید. خودش همه تنظیمات لازم رو انجام میده.

----------


## crazy_1892

سلام منم از مارال هاست سرویس میگیریم واقعا پشتیبانیشون خوبه

----------


## DotnetLearn.com

سلام دوست من.
آموزش کامل پابلیش و کانفیگ سرور رو از لینک زیر مشاهده بقرمایید

آموزش کانفیگ سرور

----------

